# First try at cloning



## ls3-steve (May 7, 2011)

This is my very first attempt at using some cloning on a photo..

Original...









Cloned...









Im pleased with it, even if its a little basic and i had to pretty much remove the left hand side of the photo. Not idea. But it gives the result im looking for (ish)


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Looks good to me I take it you take two photos and then merge them in software


----------



## ls3-steve (May 7, 2011)

Done with a cloning brush tool.. took quite a while so there are probably easier ways of doing it


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nicely done, the background gone a bit soft and would put windows in the left wall or crop the shot and also remove the fence.

Would be better to remove the car and put into a better background for a much better image.

However you have done a cracking job with it.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Good effort!


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks pretty good to me, was that using photoshop?


----------



## ls3-steve (May 7, 2011)

This was done in PhotoScape and Picasa

PhotoScape has a pretty good cloning tool


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I would straighten the building/skyline and then crop out the sky


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

If you wanted to give yourself a "slightly" easier job PS has a function to automatically clone out differences. So as people moves it substitutes the background. You need to take multiple shots from a Tripp but will remove anything that moves (people etc) then you could clone anything static out.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

lobotomy said:


> If you wanted to give yourself a "slightly" easier job PS has a function to automatically clone out differences. So as people moves it substitutes the background. You need to take multiple shots from a Tripp but will remove anything that moves (people etc) then you could clone anything static out.


Is that median? Think it needs about 10 - 15 shots?


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Lmfao, nothing like starting with an easy subject!


----------

